# Recent Outages and Hiccups



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2004)

As many have noticed, we're experiencing some hiccups. We are working with the server admins to fix the problems.  We should have everything smoothed out within a few days.

At the moment, we are experiencing occational lag times, and a few 'connection' errors.  These are becoming less frequent as we progress.

Thank you for your patience while we fine-tune things.
We Apologize for the inconveniences.

- Bob Hubbard
MT Owner


----------



## pakua (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey, shit happens.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2004)

We've just been hip deep the last week. 

We should be past the worst bits now.   They've tweaked the server, updated some software and some other things.  I'm monitoring, but the indications I have are that it'll be alot smoother from here on out.


----------



## pakua (Nov 5, 2004)

Off topic, but why is it that American usage is "from here on _out_" while British usage is usually "from here on _in_".  :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 5, 2004)

Y'know, I don't know.   It's probably one of the many little differences between English English and American English.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 5, 2004)

pakua said:
			
		

> Off topic, but why is it that American usage is "from here on _out_" while British usage is usually "from here on _in_".  :idunno:




From here on Out: This means exclusive and in the future anything is possible.

From here on In: Is inclusive about the existing topic. So it is also the future, yet about the topic at hand.

So in this case Out, which means that Kaith does not know what could cause problmes in the future is the better choice, from the current _"English"_ used in the USA.

I could be wrong though


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 5, 2004)

Since I got back online last night.. MT has been waaaaay slow and it's also delivering multiple emails on postings.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 5, 2004)

Might have something to do with the 10,000 unread posts? 

I haven't noticed any issues in the last few hours.  Have been out most of the day though, and did see a few DB errors in my inbox.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 5, 2004)

see see... I should of had a minion 'fix' that for me.. *growls at all the unread posts*  Hey I've been wading through all day.. but my hip boots aren't tall enough~!!


----------



## Taimishu (Nov 6, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Y'know, I don't know.  It's probably one of the many little differences between English English and American English.


So when did the Americans start using ENGLISH.  :idunno: 

David


----------



## pakua (Nov 6, 2004)

Taimishu said:
			
		

> So when did the Americans start using ENGLISH. :idunno:
> 
> David


Ooooooh! Can I get you another saucer of milk there Dave?

(PS- I was born not far from where you are, although I've lived in South Africa since 1964, apart from 2 years in the '80s. I'm from Crawley, just down the M23 from you.)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 6, 2004)

Outage Report - Saturday Nov 6 2004 8:35PM- 9:04PM EST

MySQL locked up on the server. Server Admins are investigating.

Our apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 8, 2004)

I am experiencing a wierd glitch in the Study.  This thread has 3 pages, but won't let me past page 2.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 8, 2004)

OK, it seems to have rectified itself....


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 8, 2004)

I suddenly seem to have to re-log-in every time I go to a new page.  New hiccup?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2004)

Not that I'm aware of.  Which browser are you using?


----------



## Seig (Nov 9, 2004)

When you get back, you can follow up. Everytime MT sends me an e-mail, I get three copies.


----------



## Zepp (Nov 9, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I suddenly seem to have to re-log-in every time I go to a new page.  New hiccup?



I experienced this one earlier today too, but it only lasted for a few minutes.  Just before that I got another error page with a message about an e-mail being sent.  I use internet explorer.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 9, 2004)

I am having one now.  Every time I try to respond to a post, I am timing out the reply screen.  It is not me.

 -Michael


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 9, 2004)

It's working OK for me today, though - I'm on Explorer too.


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 9, 2004)

I had trouble logging in this morning.  Know it wasn't me.  After about the 15th time, I got in. TW


----------



## Bester (Nov 13, 2004)

Hmm...Kaith goes on vacation, problems seem to stop. 
Anyone else wonder if he's just got big feet and keeps kicking out the plug? 

:wavey:


----------



## Seig (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey Alf!

:btg:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 13, 2004)

Bester said:
			
		

> Hmm...Kaith goes on vacation, problems seem to stop.
> Anyone else wonder if he's just got big feet and keeps kicking out the plug?
> 
> :wavey:



Big possibility, only I have had a couple recently. Long posts reading or replying and then having to sign back in to post after completing the post. I may have two windows open that both say I am signed in, until I either refresh or post.

I can wait until Kaith gets back before I worry about it.


----------

